# While The Wife's Away   (Monkey will play!)



## smokin monkey (Nov 15, 2014)

Wife's away Christmas Shopping!! To my reckoning thiers 39 days left before worrying about that!

Anyway  Bayback Ribs ready,













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 15, 2014






These are on the GMG JB with a Texas Pellet Mix.

Chucking some wings on in a bit ready form the Football!

Smokin Monkey :38:


----------



## mike w (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks great! Did you use your own blend for the dry rub?


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi Mike, no it's Jeff Rub, but I do not put as much sugar in as its a bit too sweet for my taste.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Nov 15, 2014)

It looks you prepared them in a blancmange mold - LOL. Next time you should try the bunny shaped one...

Looks good though - when do we get to see the finished article?


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 15, 2014)

Wade :ROTF

Not my fault the pig had a six pack!

I have a slab of really meat ribs in the freezer, but as its just me on my own tonight, these with wings will see me right.

About another hour before wrapping and putting wings on. Post Pics when done.

Smokin Monkey

PS are you Going on Telly?


----------



## mike w (Nov 15, 2014)

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 15, 2014)

Wings dusted with a mix of Paprika, Chilli powder, Onion Powder, Garlic Powder, Black Pepper, Salt & Ground Bay Leaf.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 15, 2014






On to the smoker,












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 15, 2014






Ribs cooking nicely,












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 15, 2014






Half hour then foil with Apple Juice.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## thenegativeone (Nov 15, 2014)

Looking good. You're making me hungry!! Do you do food parcels?


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks, not sure if their will be any left! :th_anim_burp:

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Nov 15, 2014)

WARNING WARNING - THREAD HIJACK








Call those ribs! This is what we had for tea tonight...













Boxed.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 15, 2014


















Unpacked.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 15, 2014


















In Pan.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 15, 2014


















Cooked.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 15, 2014






To really push out the boat we had them with a can of Heinz BBQ flavour beans

Guess what?

They tasted as insipid as they look !


----------



## mike w (Nov 15, 2014)

Wade maybe you could wash off that bbq sauce and save them with a rub and homemade sauce?


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 15, 2014)

Ribs are truly Finished!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 15, 2014





Nice and moist and tender, must admit 100% better than the last batch I did.

Wings as well, but could not eat all of them!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 15, 2014






All washed down with a cold one!

Smokin Monkey :th_anim_burp: [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 15, 2014)

Wade, you been hanging around with Danny to long!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Nov 15, 2014)

Steve - those ribs look great. How about doing those wings at the event next year too


----------



## wade (Nov 15, 2014)

Mike W said:


> Wade maybe you could wash off that bbq sauce and save them with a rub and homemade sauce?


I think they were beyond any form of salvation. The meat fell off the bone however it was utterly tasteless. They had also left the membrane on which had turned to slime during the cooking.

Some people may think its crazy buying these from the supermarket however I like to try the commercial offerings before i comment on them. I can now say that these were truly dreadful with conviction.

I blame Steve... If he hadn't posted up pictures of that tempting rib rack at the beginning of the post I would have been happy making salmon fish cakes tonight 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great smoke Steve


----------



## thenegativeone (Nov 15, 2014)

They look absolutely cracking!


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 15, 2014)

Wade, don't blame me, they did not walk from the Supermarket, hammer down the front door, crowbar your oven open and claim squatter rights!

Leaving the big stuff to others for the meet, looking to do an Amuse-bouches (fancy or what)

Got something chilling for tomorrow, hope it works out!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 15, 2014)

HEY!!!  Fine looking ribs Smokin Monkey!  Oh MAN! Miss Jill missed a good meal there.

Is Wade going on TV???    Representing U.K. Smokers??????  PLEASE SAY IT AIN'T SOOOO!    Smoked lettuce, tofu and quiche?   We will lose members in droves!  REAL MEN!!!!!!    Well we won't go there.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

WAIT!!!!  PLEASE LET ME BE HONEST HERE!  I had _ZERO!_ faith in a U.K. Group.  ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? British smokers????   GIVE ME A BREAK!!!!    Burgers, under cooked sausage and raw chicken and we can make this a smoking Group???  2 months tops and this Group will die a horrible death!    I will only point out one member,  I only point this out to show how ABSOLUTELY WRONG I was.  Steve, Graeme, Ewan, everyone turned up with fantastic smoked food for the meet but I have to pick on Wade.  Wonderful food turned in by all but this guy; yap, yap, yap.  He JUST kept going on and on.  HEY! He's a Brit talking about smoking meat and I am from Texas.  What tha He** does he know???  OK! So he uses some bells and whistles and technology but why not?  I watched him like a hawk!  I am sure he had his eye on me.  *He knows his stuff* as do many of you folks.  Smoking Monkey came up with that halogen smoker.  I was TRULY HUMBLED!  *I was put in my place BIG TIME and rightly so*.  Glad to have you folks contributing.

Danny


----------



## mike w (Nov 16, 2014)

I can understand trying them Wade. Too bad they're so nasty. More inspiration to make ribs like smokin monkey instead :) 

Great job on those wings and ribs!


----------



## wade (Nov 16, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Leaving the big stuff to others for the meet, looking to do an Amuse-bouches (fancy or what)


In that case you should put them at the fancy end of the table next to by croquembouch


----------



## wade (Nov 16, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Is Wade going on TV???    Representing U.K. Smokers??????  PLEASE SAY IT AIN'T SOOOO!    Smoked lettuce, tofu and quiche?   We will lose members in droves!  REAL MEN!!!!!!    Well we won't go there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I don't think there is much chance of that happening. I think it is probably only a research exercise and will come to nothing

Anyway I recon Ade is the one we need to put forward after that cracking UDS that he built.


----------

